
NASA Finds Perfectly Rectangular Iceberg In Antarctica - jaequery
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevornace/2018/10/22/nasa-finds-perfectly-rectangular-iceberg-in-antarctica-as-if-it-was-deliberately-cut/amp/
======
jaequery
There is something weird going on. Check this too:

[https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1016610/weird-news-
yout...](https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1016610/weird-news-youtube-
alien-bunker-Antarctica-secret-military-base)

